# Luna



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

nothing to do with horses, just writing while I was bored

*Luna*​ 


I squinted through the dark, musty room searching. I strained my eyes but saw nothing. I took a hesitant step forwardd and heard the board beneath my feet creak and groan. I took a deep breath then stuck out my next foot, searching for a safe place to land it. The effort appeared wasted, though, when my foot crashed through the bards and I felt the rest of the floor crack. I had the sensation that I was falling. I began to scream but realized quickly that I couldn’t be falling, I was on the bottom floor. As soon as this thought flashed through my head, I stopped falling. I was in a meadow, bright and open, a big difference from the black room I was in before. I turned my head and started to squint again, for it seemed as If a shape was coming slowly towards me. I tried to speak but the words came out in a foreign language, one that I did not recohgnize. The shape in the distance was becoming clearer and I realized it was _her, _the one I had ended. She looked up at me, her eyes closed. She slowly opened them, and a high pitched scream escaped her lips. She did not look afaraid, like I was, she looked peaceful, sure of herself and her future. Then she stared at me full on, and I gasped. Those eyes… then I realized with a start the scream had not been hers but mine. I sat straight up in bed, relieved it was just a dream, and my eyes flew open. A pair of emotionless, dead, ruby red ones stared back.


----------

